# long vs short periods between cycles



## powermaster (Sep 12, 2012)

Read a articale related to pct stating that if you are ending a cycle and plan to start your next cycle in a short period of time say 12 weeks or less that a low dose of test will do since you are planning to start your next cyle quikly. However if you plan on being off longer periods a more planned pct should be in place like clomid or nolva.
Wanted to know what yall think about the long vs short periods of off cycle.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not experienced enough to give a good answer but that's called cruising


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 12, 2012)

Unless you want to be on trt I would suggest a proper pct with time for recovery.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 12, 2012)

Guys on trt will normally do cuising cycles.  If you are not on trt and cruise like that, you soon will.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 12, 2012)

lol lulu you dislike my post?


----------



## powermaster (Sep 12, 2012)

As for me I plan to right into my next cycle if all goes to plan. But was not sure about the waiting times inbetween cycles. Should one just go on low dose test for a few weeks then start cycle or actually do full pct like the clomid.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 12, 2012)

powermaster said:


> As for me I plan to right into my next cycle if all goes to plan. But was not sure about the waiting times inbetween cycles. Should one just go on low dose test for a few weeks then start cycle or actually do full pct like the clomid.



If you want your body to be able to produce its own testosterone again when you come off, then you should do a full PCT and take at least 3 months off between cycles. 

If you cycle for 3 months, take low dose test for 1 month, then cycle again for 3 more months, your natural test production will be shut down for 7 straight months. In general, the longer you are shut down, the worse your chances of being able to recover your natural test production when you come off. It is still possible and happens for some people, but alot of people never recover from that kind of blasting and cruising and need to take test injects for the rest of their lives because their bodies can't produce naturally anymore. 

If you are ok with the idea of your body not being able to produce its own test ever for the rest of your life, and having to take test injections to feel normal for the rest of your life, then blasting and cruising is an option.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 12, 2012)

I highly sug u get yiur blood tests done before u cycle anyways.  If u have low T now and didnt know it, Blasting and cruising is ok
If yiur young and have a high natty test I would recommend full pct
Time on plus pct = time off


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 12, 2012)

For what its worth, and im not advocating this, i was on TRT for two years after cycling. I did a 16 week test cycle with some tren back in 98/99. I couldnt get a proper restart so i saw my doctor and he prescribed TRT.  When i rolled of TRT my body started its own test production again, but that production was very low. And there was about a month or two where there was no test in my system which was hell on my marriage.  I think my total test was around 260 when i was last tested. Just scraped in to the range of normal.

I tried putting up with the side effects of low T and doing everything natural for the last four or five years - and i was not happy with the result. My gains evaporated and my body fat increased. Even my posture got poor as muscles started wasting. 

This is my first cycle after about 7 years (which does include a two year TRT stint), so if you are planning on crusing, you may be in for an experience like mine. To be honest, i would avoid cruising if you can.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank guys. Sometimes these articles do not give the hole story.  Sounds to me the best thing to do is a full pct then and how long would that go for.  I'm sure I have come across pct time frames somewhere.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 12, 2012)

That bro is a huge debated question.   And it really depends on cycled compounds.   Pct can range from 1-2 months normally


----------



## powermaster (Sep 12, 2012)

So is like the longer you cycle and the  more you stack that the longer the pct will be perhaps.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 12, 2012)

powermaster said:


> So is like the longer you cycle and the  more you stack that the longer the pct will be perhaps.



Yes. And, after PCT is finished, its recommended that you stay off for at least as long as you were on cycle to let your body re-adjust to its natural production. This, again, will give you the best chance of your body being able to produce its own test for the rest of your life or as long as possible.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought your period usually lasted 7 days or so between ovulation cycles?


----------

